# Criminal record



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Contact the local you are applying to. A felony can be a problem working on some jobs.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

A felony can also be a problem (here any ways) on getting a state license.


----------



## r_merc (Jul 5, 2008)

*Tough*

Its a tough thing having a Felony. Many of the customers I work for require background checks and do random checks. Something like that pops up you are finished. Could of been for peeing in the woods. So I feel for you and wish good luck.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Too bad they don't teach that in HS.. this CAN happen to you

Everyone makes stupid mistakes and some last a lifetime

It is hard enough to get your foot in the door without having a * next to your name


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

I would be crystal clear about it when having a conversation about it with my app. director. And I would also be crystal clear about wanting to put that behind me, and making myself a punctual, dependable, drug free employee if given the chance. 
Be advised that while I know some who have gotten a shot, they are few and far between. And nuclear work/government work is o.u.t. School work might not happen for you either (not allowed here).
Also, other trades might warrant a look... hell, I think a criminal record is a prerequisite for the Boilermakers around here.:laughing: They make more money than us.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

regieleeroth said:


> They make more money than us.


 But we're smarter.:thumbsup:


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> But we're smarter.:thumbsup:


No doubt.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

As stated above, you need to talk to the locals apprentice director. What city are you applying to? I am also in upstate NY. LU 86 Rochester.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You can get your felonies sealed, I got three violent felonies sealed for occupational purposes. F*ck the government, all their employees are guilty of felonies.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> You can get your felonies sealed, I got three violent felonies sealed for occupational purposes. F*ck the government, all their employees are guilty of felonies.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> You can get your felonies sealed, I got three violent felonies sealed for occupational purposes. F*ck the government, all their employees are guilty of felonies.


Any of those motor vehicle related.. :whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Any of those motor vehicle related.. :whistling2:


Assualt 2- i kicked a suffolk cop in the face and broke anothers nose.:thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Assualt 2- i kicked a suffolk cop in the face and broke anothers nose.:thumbup:


Well that will get you listed on the SCPD wall of shame... I hope it was worth it..


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> You can get your felonies sealed, I got three violent felonies sealed for occupational purposes. F*ck the government, all their employees are guilty of felonies.


I am sure that the OP has been patiently waiting for the answer on this YEAR OLD THREAD.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Well that will get you listed on the SCPD wall of shame... I hope it was worth it..


Worth it and I'd do it again if a cop ever put his hands on my while i'm handcuffed. I only did seven months for it. Scary part is , I was trying to kill him.


----------

